# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  graver cd audio

## vieuxmonsieur

Bonjour  vous,
Voil, j'envisage de graver des cd audio (cantique) uniquement afin de pouvoir les lire sur un lecteur cd de salon.
J'ai besoin de vos conseils pour le (les) logiciel(s) ncessaire(s) car  l'origine, diffrents .xy ou z afin d'obtenir la meilleure lecture.
Je n'ai jamais fait ceci jusqu' maintenant.
En vous remerciant.

----------


## vieuxmonsieur

merci

----------


## Vince

Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure mthode mais perso j'utilise CDex (Gratuit) pour extraire les pistes son en .wav (pas de perte), puis je les grave (vitesse de gravure lente) avec Nero en mode CD audio.

----------

